# Timberland Motorhomes



## Tco (Jun 17, 2010)

In case no member has seen this, it is a statement from Kevin Cain regarding the new structure of the company, prompted by a complaint made on MHF by a supplier. Good outcome for the employees and the customers, perhaps less so for the suppliers.



> A statement by Kevin Cain, owner of Timberland Motorhomes.
> 
> I have written this statement of truth in response to yesterday’s postings by northernlad10 who claims ‘as a supplier’ to have lost some money as a consequence of Timberland Motorhomes going into administration.
> 
> ...



Just in case it may affect anyone here.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Jun 18, 2010)

i have never been to this company my self but it takes a man to stand up and be counted in my book anyway.
i hope all is well with your company.


dunk


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 18, 2010)

Just written to them regarding the purchase of a third year mechanical warranty I was promised in writing, will let you know how I get on.  Been hearing for a while about financial difficulties & it isn't good for any of us for British companies going to the wall.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 18, 2010)

*Timberland*

Never bought one of there vans, but they always looked the biz.  They looked well built and spec'd.  With this though there is a premium to be paid for this product.  They are even willing to amend the layout if you specify it.

I must say though that whilst looking for a new van we did go to the factory and were a little disappointed at the lack of assistance whilst looking.  Interestingly they now produce a van which appears to have the layout we now have.

Hope they continue trading, hopefully those who lost money can also continue trading in these difficult times.

Jon


----------



## Tco (Jun 19, 2010)

It is not just their own vans, they are also dealers for many well known coachbuilts. So the question of warrantees, deposits, orders etc covered a range of manufacturers.  I sincerely hope Mr Cain is succesful in his venture and recognise his courage in putting his money where his mouth is. Not many would have contemplated doing what he has done.


----------



## defitzi (Jun 27, 2010)

*sliding...sliding.....sliding*

 No bloody wonder the country is stadily sliding into the abyss!  This is    a now familiar tale of thousands of good, efficent British companies extincted ( and still being extincted dailcurrent cropy) by greedy bankers. Thousands of firms are  now facing extinction while Government does nothing.  Worse, Government, actively colludes with the colludes with the extortionist bankers, because it knows all too well that banks MUST get rich again if Governemnt's twisted aims are to be fulfilled.
I blame blame Labour with its little Hitlers and Stalinists; but I also blame the the current crop of Coalesced chancers who are acting in exactly the same manner as did so-called New Labour!
But beware, folks-the real blame lies with the ever-so well protected civil servants, clad in Saville Row suits and shiny brogues, who really run the country, no matter the tonnes and tonnes of bull**** claiming the contrary, spouted by Parliament and its self-serving, opportunists, who in truthy, really only do what the civil servants tell them must be done..
Sadly, a revolution is nearing all the time  When a time comes that the  people who work to keep Britain on the go are forced into protest and defiance and unite with the much oppressed and the have nots-then we had better all look for a bunker.
Me- I intend compiling a long list of little men in grey suits and faceless civil service smoothie :it will surely beneeded when we cleanse the whole bloody place!
the whiles, I am constructing a .......guillotine!


----------



## russell (Sep 22, 2010)

*Timberland Still going strong*

I have a timberland, have a small problem, its under warranty, and goes in tomorrow (sept 2010) to be fixed. So they are still there and doing what the man says.


----------

